
Ex-Green Beret Charged with Spying for Russia in Elaborate Scheme - jbegley
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/21/us/politics/peter-debbins-russia-spying.html
======
Firebrand
>They plied him with gifts such as a bottle of cognac and the Russian military
uniform.

> he traveled to Russia one last time in 2010, emphasizing to his handlers
> that he wanted to pursue business there but that his handlers encouraged him
> to get a job with the American government.

Not much incentive for risking life and liberty here. And a bad advertisement
for any would-be spys.

